
Show HN: (925) – Personal job-search assistants via text-message - jameswilsterman
http://text925.com
======
jameswilsterman
Think of (925) as something like Magic
([https://getmagicnow.com/](https://getmagicnow.com/)) for job-hunters.

Text our phone number and we'll do whatever we can to make your job-search
experience less stressful and more successful including actually searching for
jobs on your behalf.

